# Welche Strafen für illegales Downloaden, Hilfe für Referat



## Smutfliege (13. März 2010)

*Welche Strafen für illegales Downloaden, Hilfe für Referat*

Hallo,
ich wusste nicht genau wohin dieses Thema passt, deshalb hab ich es zu Wissen.

Ich muss ein Referat über illegales Downloaden machen, aber ich finde nirgends exakte Angaben, für was man in Deutschland welche Strafen bekommen kann.
Meine Fragen wären was die maximalen Strafen für
-herunterladen von Musik, Filmen etc. bei Tauschbörsen,
-verbreiten bei Tauschbörsen
-und ansehen von Streams z.B. bei Kino.to sind

Hoffe dass Ihr mir helfen könnt
danke schon mal  
Michael


----------



## Infin1ty (13. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Strafen für illegales Downloaden, Hilfe für Referat*

Ganz ehrlich: 

Google ist dein Freundhttp://lmgtfy.com/?q=strafen+für+illegales+downloaden


----------



## Smutfliege (13. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Strafen für illegales Downloaden, Hilfe für Referat*

erst mal danke, aber des meiste was da kommt hab ich mir eh schon angesehen, da sind zwar auch viele Urteile dabei, aber ich brauch konkrete Daten, also zu was man maximal Verurteilt werden kann.


----------



## SB94 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Strafen für illegales Downloaden, Hilfe für Referat*

strafen fürs angucken von *Streams* gibt es nicht, da nichts dauerhaft auf deinem PC gespeichert wird, das ist eine gesetzliche Grauzone Wikipedia

Für das Erstellen einer Raubkopie (als Uploader) gibt es unter Umständen 6 Monaten bis zu Maximal 5 Jahre, da dies mit Raub gleichgesetzt wird (aber keiner ist), allerdings kein Verbrechen, sondern Vergehen ist Wikipedia

Allerdings ist Illegales downloaden auch Strafbar, wenn es eindeutig ist, dass der Inhalt ohne die Erlaubnis des Urhebers bereitgestellt wurde.


----------



## Pokerclock (13. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Strafen für illegales Downloaden, Hilfe für Referat*



SB94 schrieb:


> Für das Erstellen einer Raubkopie (als Uploader) gibt es unter Umständen 6 Monaten bis zu Maximal 5 Jahre, da dies mit Raub gleichgesetzt wird (aber keiner ist), allerdings kein Verbrechen, sondern Vergehen ist Wikipedia



Du hast dafür nicht zufällig einen § dafür? Ohne Gesetz, keine Strafe. Auch Wikipedia schweigt sich darüber aus und ich denke der von dir verlinkte Artikel ist einer dieser Artikel, die so formuliert nicht komplett sind - zumindest was die (straf-)rechtlichen Folgen angeht.

Außerdem muss man dringend unterscheiden zwischen gewerblich und nicht gewerblich.

Früher, vor dem Durchsetzungsgesetz vom 01.09.2008, musste Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt erstellt werden, weil man nicht anders an die IP-Daten kam. Strafrechtliche Folgen hatte das aber nie, außer bei Gewerbetreibenden und auch nur maximal Bußgelder.

Heute geht das etwas einfacher > Institut für Urheber- und Medienrecht :: News

Was die (zivil-)rechtlichen Folgen angeht, kommt das immer auf den Einzelfall drauf an. Allgemein sind das Unterlassungsasnprüche und/oder Schadensersatzansprüche (stehen im UrhG). Im Fall von Gewerbetreibenden kann es strafrechtliche Tatbestände auslösen. Aber einen expliziten § für "Raubkopien" im StGB gibt es nicht.

Ich gebe dir den Tipp auf den Webseiten der OLG und LG zu suchen. Vielleicht lässt sich da was finden. Besser, als Wikipedia auf jeden Fall.


----------



## SB94 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Strafen für illegales Downloaden, Hilfe für Referat*

Urheberrechtsgesetz
ab §106 ff.
ungewerblich bis zu 3 Jahre
gewerblich bis zu 5 Jahre


----------



## Smutfliege (14. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Strafen für illegales Downloaden, Hilfe für Referat*

OK, vielen Dank


----------



## jayzee1980 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Strafen für illegales Downloaden, Hilfe für Referat*

böse Sache das Downloaden von Daten


----------



## Kami84 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Strafen für illegales Downloaden, Hilfe für Referat*

Vor allem kann es zu erheblichen Geldbußen kommen.


----------



## Naumo (15. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Strafen für illegales Downloaden, Hilfe für Referat*

ein anwalt kann dir das am besten erklären, wenn er bereit wäre dies ohne kosten zu machen 

im grossen und ganzen kann man jemanden nur für den upload (inkl. verteilein auf p2p) belangen.
wenn meine eine raubkopierte datei/song hat, dann ist das denk ich so wie bei heler-ware. jedich ist ein solcher downlaod auch illegal nur nicht straafbar, sondern eine ordungswiedrigkeit! (beispiel: im saturn gibts windows umsponst, sind aber china kopien, jeder nimmt natürlich ein paar mit, der fehler aber liegt bei saturn, dies eventuell nicht wussten oder so, aber unwissenheit schützt vor strafe nicht!!)
die firmer beauftragen andere firmen damit ihr prodkt zu downloaden und locken dabei die IPs der uplaoder (also die leute die gleichzeitig eigentlich "nur" runterladen wollen und auch die "profis" die uplaoden)
damit gehts zur staatsanwaltschaft und die ermittelt dann die adresse und den inhaber des anschlusses, teilt das der firma mit und die leiten dann zivilrechtliche schritte ein. 
die Staatsanwaltschaft selber begräbt meistens den fall und legt ihn zu den akten, da in den meisten fällen dies ein verbrechen "mit geringer schuld" ist (ausser es ist auf dem anschluss ein gewerbe angemeldet oder man hat wirklich illegales, zB pornos (verbreitung pornografischer Schriften) oder Nazisongs (völkerverachtend) o.ä). Falls sie doch einschreiten nennt sich das Strafrechtlich.

also 1. zivilrecht: die firma beauftragt einen anwalt damit eine abmahnung zu schreiben in der man sich einigen soll dies aussergerichtlich zu klären (meist zwischen 200-1000, kommt auf den (gesamt-)Wert der uplaods an. Jeder Anwalt wird raten dies zu zahlen und fertig, da ein Gerichtsverfahren weitaus mehr kostet (obwohl man zu 99% gewinnen wird muss man doch den anwalt zahlen, da dieser nach dem streitwert bezahlt wird und die firmes klagen bei einer mp3 um mehrere tausend euro streitwert!!)
2. Straafrecht: hier kommt die Staatsanwaltschaft ins spiel, egal ob man die abmahnung bezahlt hat oder nicht bzw. zivilrechtlich vor gericht gewonnen hat, denn eine straaftat belibt straftat.
die anklage lautet "verbreitung urheberrechtlich geschützem material" also egal ob mp3 filme oder spiele oder sonst was!! ist genauso wie wenn ich mich in die fussgängerzone stelle und die bild-zeitung umstonst verteile, die ich vorher 1000mal durch den kopierer hab laufen lassen.
dazu kommen die beamten von der kripo im zuständigen bereich (entweder zu zweit oder gleich im sturmtrupp, kommt auf die "sache" an die verbeitet wurde) früh morgens und klingeln an der tür und wollen sich dann mit nem durchsuchungsbescheid die pcs, cds, dvds, usw mal ansehen die hier so im haus sind und nehmen diese auch mit. dann heisst warten bis die alles gecheckt haben. 
wenn auf den rechnern nix war, also man hats entweder erased oder platten weg oder man wars garnicht, dann kriegt man nen brief wo drinsteht dass man ausm schneider is, da es keine beweise gibt, bzw. man keinen täter eindeutig ermitteln kann. 
andersrum wenn man das findet was man suchte bzw. die beamten sich richtig gut auskennen und noch mehr finden kriegt man richtig ärger. -> Straafverfahren (ich denke das ist dein eigentliches augenmerk oder?)
hier kommt nun drauf an was man der polizei gesagt hat als diese die rechner mitnahm, sprich ob mans zugegeben hat oder gelogen hat (oder wie man es IMMER machen sollte, die Aussage verweigern, denn der Anwalt findet immer bessere Worte dann später)
dann natürlich menge und inhalt des ganzen und ob man reuhe zeigt. 
dann heisst im Strafgesetzbuch: Haftstrafe bis zu 3 jahren ODER Geldstrafe (die strafen ermessen sich am vorstafenregister bzw. der polizeiführungsakte, und oben genannte gründe wie lügen oder meineid,und wenns zu geldstrafen kommt, dann am Verdients bzw. Sozialstunden)
bei Gewerbe, sprich man hat beweise dafür dass Geld dafür aufs konto gekommen is (kann auch zB bei rapidshare sein wenn man viele downlaods hat bekommt man da so free volume und des zählt da auch schon, also muss nicht unbedingt bares sein!!!) heisst haftstrafe bis 5 jahre oder Geldstrafe (die hier wesentlich höher ausfällen wird) 
dazu kommen dann noch weitere vergehen wie die volksverhetzung oder verbeitung illegaler sachen, die aber ein separates verfahren mit sich ziehen

dan gibts noch die störerhaftung (wenn man jemandem nix nachweisen kann aber weiss dass es eben über seinen anschluss gescheehen ist, die im endeffekt abgedeckt ist mit der abmahnung, ist also eine zahlung an den geschädigten.

PS: in deutschland gibt es bei einer strafttat immer die selbe strafe, nämlich freiheitsentzug.
dieser kann zu unterscheidlichen tagessätzen "abbezahl" werden oder auf bewährung ausgezetzt werden oder bei weniger schweren sachen, meisten bei der ersten "untat" eben so sozialarbeit im tierheim oder altenheim oder strassenreinigung.. oder eben knast. (zB 40 Tagessätze á 50€ macht 2000€, wenn man nicht zahlen kann dann 40 tage hinter schwedischen, bei der bewährung gibt natürlich auflagen, wenn man eine misachtet dann schweden, und zu guter letzt ist man damit für immer vorbestraft.. toll beim arbeitgeber der unter geheimhaltung sachen herstellt "was haben sie dann gemacht" "aha urheberrecht.." "ich hab nur ne mp3 runtergeladen" "das steht hier aber nicht...") 

hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen! bitte leg nicht jedes wort auf die goldwage, ich bin kein anwalt oder so und gebe kein gewähr auf vollständigkeit oder richtigkeit. das oben berichtet ist das was ich weiss und als richtig erachte 

Grüsse und viel glück in der schule


----------



## herethic (15. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Strafen für illegales Downloaden, Hilfe für Referat*

Je nachdem wieviel Schaden entstanden ist kann die höhe der Strafen ausfallen.Das ist aber von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich.Bis 100€ bekommst  du eine Abmahnung,bis 3000€ afaik(in NRW)eine Strafe von 100€ Anwalts-irgendwas.

Die Anwälte schlagen sich mit viel zu viel Fällen solcher Art um das sie jeden kleinen Fisch sofort vor Gericht ziehen.

Aber wenn der Typ was von Bushido hochgeladen hat ist die Ka**e am dampfen.


Zu den Streams:
Das ist in gewisser Weise verboten weils in den Arbeitspeicher geschrieben wird(ist afaik ne Grauzone)allerdings machen das soviele Leute das ich nicht glaube das man Strafen erwarten kann.Sonst würde da ja gar keiner raufgehen wenn man von ein paar wüssten die deswegen einen Anwaltsbrief bekommen haben.

Das gleiche gilt für die Downloads bei youtube.Steht zwar in den AGB's das es verboten ist,aber keiner hält sich ran und bislang ist kein Fall bekannt geworden bei dem einer bestraft wurde.

Und bei den Uploadern(sofern sie nicht irgendwas von Bushido hochgeladen haben)bleibt es beim löschen des Videos und einer Abmajnung.Bei wiederholten Fall bekommst du allerdings Ärger.


----------



## Speed-E (15. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Strafen für illegales Downloaden, Hilfe für Referat*

Sehr schöner und informativer Text Naumo, aber in Deuschland und vorallem in diesem Forum ist Gross- und Kleinschreibung kein Verbrechen.

Es hilft den Leuten beim lesen und strengt nicht so an.


----------



## Fl_o (15. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Strafen für illegales Downloaden, Hilfe für Referat*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich:
> 
> Google ist dein Freund



Hach ich liebe "Let me google that for you" 
EInmal  für dich 



jayzee1980 schrieb:


> böse Sache das Downloaden von Daten



Sehr informativ, danke das hat was tolles, diese Aussage! Auch hier gibts einen 

Befast du dich nur mit P2P ? Vlt wäre es noch ganz interresant wie es mit Filehostern aka Rapidshare und Co ausschaut ? Änderen sich da vlt etwas die Strafen ? Ist ja um einiges sicherer als p2p da man ja gleichzeitig nix upploadet bzw du immer die volle Downloadgeschw. hast.

Aber klar der 08/15 Hausfrauen PC benutzer lädt von Torrent und co  
Wie man sich auf Kino.to was anschauen kann ist mir auch ein Rätsl da bekommt man ja Augenkrebs etc könntest vlt auch noch in deinem Referat verwenden


----------



## hempsmoker (15. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Strafen für illegales Downloaden, Hilfe für Referat*

Jo, das mit Rapidshare/Filehostern würd mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Pokerclock (15. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Strafen für illegales Downloaden, Hilfe für Referat*

@Naumo

Ausführlich und richtig formuliert

Der Wortlaut des §106 UrhG ["vervielfältigt, verbreitet oder öffentlich wiedergibt"] trifft nun mal keinen reinen Download, sondern wenn dann nur Upload oder im Fall von Torrent, diejenigen, die (vielleicht ohne es zu wissen) geladene Daten wieder weitergeben.


----------



## INU.ID (15. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Strafen für illegales Downloaden, Hilfe für Referat*



SB94 schrieb:


> strafen fürs angucken von *Streams* gibt es nicht, da nichts dauerhaft auf deinem PC gespeichert wird, das ist eine gesetzliche Grauzone Wikipedia


Wobei da auch Wikipedia nicht ganz richtig liegt:


> Die Legalität des Angebots insbesondere für die  Besucher von Kino.to wird kontrovers diskutiert. Kino.to hostet nach  eigenen Angaben keine eigenen Streams, sondern verlinkt nur _Embedded  Codes_ von verschiedenen Streamhostern. *Mit den Standardeinstellungen  des jeweiligen Players können die gestreamten Filme zumeist nicht auf  dem eigenen Rechner gespeichert* und damit auch nicht weiterverbreitet  werden, lediglich bei einigen Streamhostern ist die Möglichkeit gegeben,  Videos im AVI-Format herunterzuladen


Immer wenn im Browser ein DivX-Player läuft (aber nicht nur dann!) wird der Stream zuerst lokal als Datei gespeichert. Daher wird eigentlich auch nicht der Stream, sondern die lokal gespeicherte Datei abgespielt. Man hat sogar die Möglichkeit nach Abschluß des "Downloads" die Datei (welche in einem Temp-Verzeichnis vorliegt) an anderer Stelle zu speichern. Anders als auf Wiki behauptet wird speichern *die wenigsten* Hoster bzw Player nichts lokal ab.

btw: heise online - Experten warnen vor rechtlichen  Grauzonen bei Video-Streaming



hempsmoker schrieb:


> Jo, das mit Rapidshare/Filehostern würd mich  auch interessieren.


Ich denke seit Anfang 2009 (?) ist auch das reine runterladen (ohne  Upload) strafbar?
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...hen-Grauzonen-bei-Video-Streaming-868858.html


----------



## Pokerclock (15. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Strafen für illegales Downloaden, Hilfe für Referat*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich denke seit Anfang 2009 (?) ist auch das reine runterladen (ohne  Upload) strafbar?



Wo ist dann der Gesetzestext bzw. ein Rechtsfortbildendes Urteil, der/das über den Wortlaut "Verbreitung" hinaus geht?


----------



## hempsmoker (15. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Strafen für illegales Downloaden, Hilfe für Referat*

Eben, da fehlt für mich auch ne eindeutige Rechtssprechung. Mal davon abgesehen, dass es ein immenser Aufwand für den Kläger wäre, das überhaupt nachzuvollziehen, was bei Filehostern geladen wird. Da steht der (Kosten-)Aufwand nicht in Relation zum Ergebnis.


----------



## Fl_o (15. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Strafen für illegales Downloaden, Hilfe für Referat*

Naja schon alleine weil Filehoster sicherer sind, ich glaube es ist schwerer jemanden ausfindig zu machen der von Rs und co lädt als von Torrent obwohl man sagen muss., jeder depp kann von Torrent laden, Filehoster sind etwas kompakter zumal fast alles mit Rar archiviert ist und da stößt ja schon mancher an seine Grenzen


----------



## Pokerclock (15. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Strafen für illegales Downloaden, Hilfe für Referat*

Aber wohlgemerkt. Als reiner downloader ist man nur strafrechtlich aus dem Schneider. Zivilrechtlich sieht das ganz anders aus. Zumindest bei Computerprogrammen (vgl. §69c und §97 UrhG).

Was Musik und Videos betrifft müsste ich nachschauen.


----------



## kress (15. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Strafen für illegales Downloaden, Hilfe für Referat*

Jemanden ausfindig machen ist eigentlich nicht schwer, die Ips werden ja geloggt und lassen sich zuordnen.


----------



## Pokerclock (15. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Strafen für illegales Downloaden, Hilfe für Referat*



Fl_o schrieb:


> Naja schon alleine weil Filehoster sicherer sind, ich glaube es ist schwerer jemanden ausfindig zu machen der von Rs und co lädt als von Torrent obwohl man sagen muss.,



Nur weil es schwerer ist, ist es nicht gleich legal. So sollte niemand denken und auch die Diskussion hier sollte nicht diesen Weg gehen.


----------



## Fl_o (15. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Strafen für illegales Downloaden, Hilfe für Referat*

Hab ich nicht behaupted, das sie legal sind nur finde ich sie sollten neben torrent ihren Platz im Referat finden...


----------



## Showtek192 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Strafen für illegales Downloaden, Hilfe für Referat*

es ist nur illegal das was man geldaen hat wieder online zu stellen so das andere es wieder laden können
das passiert bei den ganzen torrent sachen dies ist aber wieder was anderes wenn du dir die ganzen sachen von rapidsahre hollst


----------



## Fl_o (18. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Strafen für illegales Downloaden, Hilfe für Referat*

nope laden ist jz auch schon illegal


----------



## Jared566 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Strafen für illegales Downloaden, Hilfe für Referat*

Nein auch das Laden ist Illegal. Doch meißt wird gegen die 'Sauger' nicht ermittelt, da man die Leute haben will, die es ins Netz stellen.

Mfg Jared


----------



## HCN (18. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Strafen für illegales Downloaden, Hilfe für Referat*



> da nichts dauerhaft auf deinem PC gespeichert wird



Ach wirklich?

Also bei mir befindet sich der Stream dann hinterher komplett in den Temporary Internetfiles....


----------



## Smutfliege (31. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Strafen für illegales Downloaden, Hilfe für Referat*

oh verdammt, ich hab ganz vergessen mich noch ordentlich zu bedanken für die (riessen) antworten, also VIELEN DANK


----------



## KILLTHIS (1. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Strafen für illegales Downloaden, Hilfe für Referat*

Ich kann noch von einem Bekannten berichten, der illegal Musik runtergeladen hatte - am Ende hatte er den Salat und drei Anzeigen am Hals, die er aussergerichtlich mit jeweils einer Zahlung von 500,- € bereinigen konnte - also ein sehr, sehr teurer Spaß.


----------

